# Your first gun book?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I remember very well the first book that got me started on my way in seeking gun knowledge. It was the Daisy "Red Ryder Handbook."

At that time I thought I was expert in my knowledge of handguns. There was an "Army Gun" (M1911), a "Cowboy gun" (Colt SAA), the "German Luger", "Police Gun", (Colt or S&W .38s) and was aware of the term "Snub nose .38". What more was there to know?

But there in the illustrations was a gun I could not place. After some searching, I learned it was a Colt rod ejector DA .45, the Model 1878.

Many years have passed since then, but I still remember that book. At about six or seven years old, I determined to learn how to shoot the one-hand gun, and learn all there was to know about them.

Still searchin'.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Elmer Keith's Autobiography

Quickly followed by Sixguns

I've got all of his books save the couple that are all but impossible to find


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Fast and Fancy Revolver Shooting by Ed McGivern. My Grandpa knew him and had several copies of his book, so when I got interested in guns he gave me a copy.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

:-D As a young boy , whenever I went to my buddy's house I loved to look at his father's copy of the Shooter's Bible. That must have had an influence on me. Later as a Teenager I bought a Gun Digest and read it cover to cover until there was no cover. Right now I own ever Gun Digest except 2. #4 and #60. Sixguns, Chic Gaylord's Handgunner guide, Smith & Smith Small Arms of the World were early influences on Me. I now own well over 400 books that could be considered Gun Books. :shock:


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

The 1969 Gun Digest...Still have it...Kinda worn though


Hairy


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

First gun book?
Robert Abels's antique arms catalog—boy, did I want a real Kentucky rifle!
It took me a while to save-up the money, but I finally got one from him...with his help: he gave me the rifle, and let me pay it off on my salary (75¢ an hour) as a clinic clerk in a New York City charity hospital.
That was almost 60 years ago.
I still have the rifle.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hairy Clipper said:


> The 1969 Gun Digest...Still have it...Kinda worn though
> 
> Hairy


My first was the 1979 version, and it had the same problem with wear. I saw a new-ish looking one at a gun show last year and bought it to replace the original. That night, I read it cover-to-cover before putting it up on the shelf; it evoked many fond remembrances.

I also have several gun magazines from that year that I digested as my hobby blossomed. Memories...


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

This brought back good memories.

I cannot for the life of me remember those first two books that I checked out of the public library when I was 15. They were both on basic rifle marksmenship and I believe one was written by a British Army Colonel, which I thought was the greatest thing in the world. I just knew he wrote that book in a room full of trophy animal heads and he probably had a handlebar mustache.

The books were out of date on technology, probably written during the 30's but did offer alot of good advice. I remember being shocked to discover that a bullet does not exit the barrell then magically rise after 25 yards as I had been told by what I thought was a reliable source. Another valuable lesson, never trust your uncles on firearms ballistics.


----------

